# Great Fresh water hose tip



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Following on from the recent waste water hose tip, I thought that I would pass on my fresh water hose tip.

Most of us, I imagine, use a length of hose with which to fill up our vans with fresh water. (Other methods of fetching fresh water are available) But what size do you get? 

Do you get a good long length of hose? This is fine if the tap is a long distance away but what if you are using a MH service point?

Do you get a short piece of hose? This is fine if using a MH service point but what if there is a fresh water tap just beyond your pitch?

You could always carry lots of difference lengths? This way you would have a hose for every eventuality. But you will also have a locker/garage full of hose.

No, the trick is to take a length of hose and cut it into 1/3 and 2/3, ie cut a 10ft length off a 30 ft hose (or similar portions). 

When you want a short hose, use the 10ft length. When you want a medium length, use the 20ft length. If you need a long hose use a connector to connect the 10ft to the 20ft length.

This way you only use what you need and there's no need to unravel miles of hose for a simple 5 minutes top up.

Tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good tip and exactly what I have on board,I only use it when there is a convenient m/home service point and am going in/out of the site.

The majority of the time when on site I use the 2 old faithful watering cans.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Frankia put built in hose reels in their vans. I unwind what I need.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi tviall not a bad idea i have a lay flat wind-up hose which was expensive so i will stick to that and they take little room up.cheers .jud :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We do the same thing, but with our EHU cables - one medium and one long = one extra long!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Good tips guys, one of the best pieces of kit I've bought lately is this filler, no more struggling to hold in hoses or getting wet in the rain,

http://www.outdoorbits.com/heoswater-blue-connection-p-156.html

5 stars


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a tip I've used for years

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep. I have the Heosafe filler, and it's wonderful. It's the best less-than-£20 you'll spend.

And I also have the 1/3 - 2/3 thing going on with the lay-flat hose too. The 2/3 bit is on a reel and the 1/3 bit is just rolled up on itself. I have a little joiner piece with which to link them together if I wish.

I rarely use hookup, so we just have the 25m cable in a fabric shopping bag  

Gerald


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes i have 2 x 20m layflats and a 12.5m layflat for this very puropse. Takes hardly any room at all

phill


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

As we never drink the water from our tank we use the Hozelock free standing 40m reel you just pull out what you need .

We used to also carry a spare cheap hose but they never wind up again , I threw so many away so we got a 2nd Hozelock 20m real from Tesco when they had them on offer for £16 if needed we can join the 2 reels together ………..great for aires and so fast and easy to wind back in.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, WARNING - BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THE HEOSAFE BLUE. It does not vent the air out as suggested. I have now got to remove my inboard water tank for repair to a split in the top edge, after filling with above device at a tap in france that had very high flow rates. The heosafe merely acted as a big bung. My tank is vented but obviously needs a greater diameter.


----------

